

Queen’s Bohemian Rhapsody as performed by old bits of tech - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/queens-bohemian-rhapsody-as-performed-by-old-bits-of-tech-20100717/

======
nategraves
This video may have inspired by James Houston's version of Radiohead's Nude:

<http://vimeo.com/1109226>

Both are wonderful, but I'm partial to the artistic craft in Houston's video.

------
nato1138
ha. computers can't do triplets apparently.

